# HD recording capacity for 1 TB drive



## sharkcat313 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yesterday, I installed a WD 1 TB hard drive on my vip211k.
It says the HD capacity is 98 hrs. Is this using the full 1TB capacity of the drive?
It has no recordings on it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

But remember these are estimates based on an algorythm that makes basic assumptions that might not apply in your case.

Does that sound wishy-washy enough??

In other words YMMV.


----------

